# Extraordinary Churches of the World.



## SeaBreeze (Dec 27, 2015)

Some unique churches, more photos here. 


Las Lajas Cathedral, Columbia - South America







Iceland






Shell Church, Ca. USA






Duomo, Milan Cathedral, Italy






Chapel on the Rock, Allesnpark, Colorado USA


----------



## oldman (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm voting for the old Shell gas station converted to a church. Now that's what I call 100% pure Americana.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 3, 2016)

The remains of the Church of St John the Evangelist which was built in  1513, and celebrates the defeat of the Danes at this site in 1004 in the  'Battle of the Bloody Pits'.  This is one of the oldest churches in Scotland and sits on a headland overlooking the village of Gardenstown.  At one time, recesses in the church wall contained human skulls.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 3, 2016)

Jerónimos_Monastery (St.Jerome) in Belem, Portugal.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks for those photos Capt, very nice!


----------

